# Am I allowed to say this?



## Arek (May 15, 2011)

Hi. Just wondering. I have a part where I am describing a character and what he does. Hes a bit of a slimeball. I have mentioned names in it but not sure its allowed? can someone advise please?
The phrase I have used is as follows:-

'He was a high flying financial consultant and accountant to the stars. He was well known locally for his flamboyant lifestyle and expensive tastes. No one knew exactly who was on his books but many high profile names had been circulated around the rumour mill. Elton John, Rod Stewart and J K Rowling to name but a few. In fact it had been said that Ron was the guy who taught Elton how to spend money.'

Can I use other peoples names like that or not?
TIA


----------



## C.M. Aaron (May 15, 2011)

I am not a lawyer, but you are probably safe listing their names like that. It might not be the nicest thing you've ever done, but I do not think you can be sued for using names like that. Celebrities and politicians are called 'public persons' and as such have almost no privacy rights. You can say almost anything about them and there is nothing they can do about it. Your story is clearly a work of fiction, right? That is a further defense for you. You are not passing off made up details of their lives as truth.

If instead of listing real names you said "some of the biggest names in entertainment" would your story really suffer?


----------



## Woodroam (May 15, 2011)

I'd leave them there and let the publisher change it according to their policy. As long as there is no slander involved the names are probably safe.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 15, 2011)

What slander? You directly said it was rumour. On the other hand it might be more effective if you said "Names like Elton, Rod and J.K. were whispered on the rumour mill." Then the reader has the fun of trying to work it out.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 15, 2011)

According to the stuff in another thread, you are allowed to say this but not allowed to say that. :-\"


----------



## SeverinR (May 16, 2011)

If thats true what about the other thing?


----------



## PSFoster (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^That depends on the time of day.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Dec 1, 2011)

Pretty sure that is ok. Plus just add the phrase that any resemblence to people living or dead is coincidental etc.
Apparently that covers you very well.


----------



## Robdemanc (Dec 2, 2011)

I would try to be more implicit like Olly Buckle says and use only first names.   Or further still, describe the people:  "The biggest selling author in history", "Guy who sung the Diana song" etc.   Readers would guess.


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Dec 4, 2011)

Robdemanc said:


> I would try to be more implicit like Olly Buckle says and use only first names.   Or further still, describe the people:  "The biggest selling author in history", "Guy who sung the Diana song" etc.   Readers would guess.



This reminds me of World War Z, the segmant with the body gaurd, he mentions a rat dog and I think uses an unflattering word to describe the owner and without stating who it is, I immediatly thought of paris hilton. There were a few other recognisable people in there too and I probably would have gotten more if I knew more american celebrities/pseudo celebrities in general.


----------

